
Startup Advice from Patrick McKenzie - charlieirish
http://www.startupclarity.com/blog/startup-advice-patrick-mckenzie/
======
patio11
In the future, I'd appreciate if you asked first prior to repurposing
something I've written. I'm generally pretty reasonable, and think I've said
yes to probably 29 of the last 30 times people have asked me. Things which
complicate that for me would include:

1) I occasionally do things with other people, for example interviews. That's
sometimes because I want to support them , because it's a favor, or what have
you. Having them republished elsewhere without asking first is an anti-favor.
I don't even republish my own stuff originally given to third parties without
asking first.

2) I know there's a good deal of attempt here at curation to add value, and I
appreciate the effort that went into that, but divorcing the answers from the
questions in some cases does not capture what I think. I'd prefer to be
primarily responsible for screwing up people's interpretations of my writing.

Now I know you Charlie and I know you're a good bloke, but in general, the
outcomes are better for everyone when one asks for (and gets) an OK for this
sort of thing.

~~~
drh
Looks like questions have been added to the article now.

------
mtrimpe
Did you reach out to keesj or patio11 about this?

I don't know if it's me but, even with the acknowledgement, this kind of
direct repackaging seems somewhat dubious to me.

Especially with the big Startup Clarity signup at the bottom of the article...

